# UNAC - Universidad Nacional del Callao (Ciudad Universitaria - Bellavista)



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Sí. En mi u no sé cómo le dicen, sala de lectura nomás creo! Igual yo siempre me distraía mirando por las ventanas quienes pasaban, o me concentraba mirando a alguien concentrado en su lectura/laptop/etc y yo perdiendo el tiempo xD :lol:. Prefiero estudiar en la cafetería, además me acompaño con comida jeje


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Markos y Roberto* ... yo no he entrado a la sala silenciosa, creo que me aburrirìa y me quedarìa dormido antes de poder leer bien alguna separata o algun libro ... de por si el ambiente tan cerrado no ayuda ... que se yo ... serà porque el aire esta estàtico .... la verdad que de las veces que he ido a la Biblioteca prefiero hacerlo en las salas que son un poco menos calladas.

Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Lindas las escaleras!!!!!!! toda la UNC; pero me llamo la atencion esa foto.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Si, muy buen ángulo el de esa foto.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita J3r3my y Claudinha 

Desde el techo de la Facu de Administraciòn:




























Facu de Sistemas:










Entrada de la Facu de Ing Elèctrica:










Desde el puente que une a la facu de Ing. Electrònica a la facu de Ing. Elèctrica:










Desde la Facu de Elèctrica: 










Facu de Sistemas:










Entrada de la Facu de Elèctrica, a la derecha Sistemas, a la izquierda Electrònica, al fondo Quìmica:










Busto:










Facu de Matemàticas:



















FIPA:










Al fondo OBU, a la izquierda Laboratorios de Quìmica:










Centro Experimental Tecnològico:










Chicos de Ing. Pesquera y Alimentos (un dìa antes de celebrar el aniversario de su facu)










Mapa del Campus:










Entrada a Electrònica:










Biblioteca Central (vista lateral derecha, desde la facu de Administraciòn)










Plus (desde Administraciòn se ve la Isla Sn Lorenzo)


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

buenas fotos.... me gustaron mucho los colores del cielo ... aqui se llaman "pervinca" y "lavanda" no se si en español se llama asi tambien (son gradaciones de azul)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Parecen fotos de acuarela  gracias muy lindas


----------



## chemarcos (Jan 1, 2009)

*Consulta*

Hola a todos.

Quisiera que me ayuden con un problema que tengo. Necesito contactar a un alumno de la UNAC, el problema es que solo tengo su nombre y solo lo conozco de vista. 

Hay alguna forma de que pueda contactarlo????.

Por ejemplo, en la UNI, hay un sitio web donde puedo consultar a todos los alumnos de esa universidad por alguno de sus datos. Es decir, si quiero a todos los "Sanchez" solo pongo en apellido paterno "Sanchez" y me devuelve a todos los alumnos que se apelliden Sanchez y su respectiva foto.

Si lo que les acabo de mencionar existe en la UNAC mi problema estaría solucionado.

Gracias por su ayuda!!!!


----------

